# Robert Louis Stevenson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2005)

Robert Louis Stevenson, Scottish author, was born on November 13, 1850 and died on December 3, 1894. He was influenced greatly by his Presbyterian heritage. He wrote adventure stories, horror and travel literature among other things including such famous titles as _Kidnapped_, _Treasure Island_ and _The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_. One notable but often neglected work by him is _Travels with a Donkey in the CÃ©vennes_ which highlights the history of the Camisards.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 13, 2005)

Just read _Dr. Jeckyl & Mr. Hyde_ this weekend.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 13, 2005)

St. Augustine was also born today. 
It is my birthday too.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 13, 2005)

I didnt know he was the one who wrote Jekyl and Hyde! (havent read it yet).

Blade

p.s. Happy B-Day Mark!!! and also to our Brother Augustine who is with the Lord!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## tewilder (Nov 13, 2006)

Stevenson said he learned writing from reading the Covenanters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)

tewilder said:


> Stevenson said he learned writing from reading the Covenanters.



It is said that his nanny read stories of the Covenanters to him as a youth:



> Allison Cunningham ("Cummy" )
> 
> Stevenson's incessant illnesses mandated the hiring of a nurse. After two others proved less than completely competent, the Stevensons hired Alison Cunningham ("Cummy") when Stevenson was about eighteen months old. Cummy's fervent Calvinism and the stories she told of the Covenanters--strident seventeenth-century Presbyterians who opposed encroaching Anglicanism--would prove quite influential in the author's career.
> 
> ...



Stevenson also wrote an essay (published in _Lay Morals_) on the occasion of the 200th anniversary of the Pentland Rising (which occured in November 1666).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)




----------

